

Meet Avos: the analytics dashboard for your OpenStack cloud - kaizh
http://superuser.openstack.org/articles/meet-avos-the-analytics-dashboard-for-your-openstack-cloud

======
mst89
If you’re looking for quick insight into your cloud’s configuration, state,
performance and faults, this dashboard developed by Cisco can help.

